
Ask HN: Why does my computer make a faint high-pitched whistling with pandas? - mmglr
My computer is a Microsoft Surface Book 2. When I run mean() on a dataframe with 25k rows and 2 columns I can hear a two successive faint high-pitched whistling that start audible and become inaudible after a second. If I comment out the mean() call I do not hear anything.
======
thedance
Your CPU draws spectacular transient currents across inductors and capacitors
inside your laptop, and these components are or can be microphonic, to varying
degrees depending on design and manufacturing variance. Sometimes you can make
it stop by disabling all the power saving and performance-boosting features so
your CPU runs at the same speed and power all the time. This has a major cost
in terms of battery life.

------
jki275
Because Pandas makes the Baby Jesus cry.

